# My queen flew away



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I am a new bee keeper with two hives. One of my hives was nasty and getting worse. I went through it (which was very intimidating) and found no brood. I purchased a mated queen and set her in under the inner cover for three days. On the fourth I found the candy plug almost chewed through but was advised to let her out. I did this and she flew off the hive. The other bees were friendly to her. I'm really afraid I blew it and she's gone. This happened yesterday. I'm worried because I live in Southern Maine and I haven't mite treated the hive yet. I am using mite away pads and the temperatures have to be between 50 and 80 which they are now but I don't know how much longer. I don't want to do that before the queen is installed and laying. I also realize it is getting late in the year to requeen. How long should I wait to see if she came back and is laying? I read somewhere that sometimes the new queen will come back but I don't know how she could have had time to orient to the hive. I'm not good at recognizing her so its possible she could have gone in but I don't think so. Any suggestions out there? The hive is still pretty hot. Whenever I go out to feed my chickens about 100 yards away several of them come and try to sting me. I have to wear a veil.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

A mated queen can fly but usually she goes down at a 45 degree angle and lands 4-5 feet away. If you look in the yard for a wad of bees, you found her. Sorry you didn't know this sooner. 
If you found no wad of bees in the yard, probably she went in. She should start laying soon if she is and maybe is already. I've had the same thing happen so do not beat yourself up.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I didn't find a wad of bees so maybe she did. That's really good to know. When will I be able to see eggs if she's in there? Did you find yours when she flew?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

A caged queen can fly just fine since she hasn't been laying for awhile.....


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Original Cookie said:


> ... but was advised to let her out.


Probably the most frequently offered piece of terrible advice. If you don't find her and have to get a new queen, let the bees release her. Remove the cork to expose the candy plug or, if there isn't a candy plug, put a mini-marshmallow in the hole, put the cage in the center of the hive between two frames with the screen exposed to the other bees and the candy down, and leave them alone for at least a week.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

How long do I need to wait then to know if she's in there?


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

My advice. Order a second queen. When she arrives check to see if hive is queen-right. If no, introduce new queen. If yes, sell queen to someone in your bee club or Craig's list. Michael Palmer has a video on how to test for the presence of a queen in case you're worried the new queen is there but won't start laying this late in the season. Good luck.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you know where I can order one from? Especially this late in the season?


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Strachen Apiaries still has some as of yesterday.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Original Cookie said:


> I didn't find a wad of bees so maybe she did. That's really good to know. When will I be able to see eggs if she's in there? Did you find yours when she flew?


Which time? lol, 

Once on a package I opened the wrong end of the queen cage and it was too late, bee heads were sticking out so I had to release. Bad betty, bad.

That queen flew down and landed about 6 feet away and my buddy found her for me. 
Another time I had a queen in my hand from a cutout and was running to the truck to get a cage. Queen jumped at the truck door. Two guys were with me and one tried to step up and I put my hand out to stop him...in the face. (smacked him)
He knelt down and grabbed the queen right after I smacked him. I looked at him, said "sorry but I was afraid you'd step on her". 

Another time a queen escaped from the queen vacuum toy we use. The closer thing was worn out. She got loose in the front seat and was found in the hatchback (back) of a subaru. That time I was very upset because I thought she'd gotten into the dashboard. 

I've had a few "queen moments" but that's all I got right now.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Wow! I feel a little better. I've been hearing other stories as well. I hope she's in there. I'll find out on Saturday. Thank you again.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you


e-spice said:


> Strachen Apiaries still has some as of yesterday.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

I found the video. Thank you, that was great.



MartinW said:


> My advice. Order a second queen. When she arrives check to see if hive is queen-right. If no, introduce new queen. If yes, sell queen to someone in your bee club or Craig's list. Michael Palmer has a video on how to test for the presence of a queen in case you're worried the new queen is there but won't start laying this late in the season. Good luck.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Original Cookie said:


> How long do I need to wait then to know if she's in there?


Read this thread. It has some of the best information on introducing queens that I have seen on BeeSource:

Successful Queen Introduction Tips


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Hahahaha!!! Ive seen queens fly just fine!!!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Time to get back on topic everyone. If you have advice different than what has been given, post it. Stop the personal insults.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you Mike. This needs to be a nice safe place for all of us to give and receive support. I'm new to this website and look forward to talking to other beekeepers new and old. 



Mike Gillmore said:


> Time to get back on topic everyone. If you have advice different than what has been given, post it. Stop the personal insults.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So did the queen came back?
Did you reorder a new queen?
I do my hive check almost after the sunset. At night
time they are more mellow and not disturb their daily 
activity too much. I just released a new bought queen from my home-made wire cage
2 days ago. At night time she does not fly away that much. I once had 2 new bought queens that flew away. Saw my dollars flying away and cannot grab them with my bare hands. 
The last time I check there was eggs in the cells. So I think she is laying now.


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

Original Cookie said:


> I read somewhere that sometimes the new queen will come back but I don't know how she could have had time to orient to the hive.


I thought I lost a queen also. It was a virgin that was 2 days old and I was introducing them to nucs. I do direct releases after i let the cages set on the top bar for 15min, but this one particular queen didn't want to come out her cage. After tapping the cage on the top bars a few time she popped out and immediately took to flight. I said some cuss words as i watched her flight around in circles above me. I still had the cage in my hand and left the hive open hoping she would fly back down into it, but to my surprise the queen flew right back to the cage and walked up my hand. I grabbed her and put her back in the cage.

I didn't direct release her again instead I left this one with a candy plug. So queens will fly back to something that's familiar. I mean this queen lived her first 2 days in this cage, never seen daylight before, and its all she knew i suppose.

It was pretty awesome seeing this in person.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Chris, your story is an amazing one. Gives hope to my question that if a new
bought queen who has never orientated to her new hive location before, on a hive check if
she flew away will she find her way back to her hive again? Looks like you really have a domesticated queen.


----------



## Original Cookie (Aug 23, 2015)

beepro said:


> So did the queen came back?
> Did you reorder a new queen?
> I do my hive check almost after the sunset. At night
> time they are more mellow and not disturb their daily
> ...



Yes she did! Today a veteran beekeeper and his wife came to look at the hive. She was in there and started laying this morning. The eggs are still standing up. I was So happy to see her. Thank you for your support.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

You are very welcome!
This is what it is all about. Sharing is caring! 
Glad she made it back and laying again.


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

Original Cookie said:


> Yes she did! Today a veteran beekeeper and his wife came to look at the hive. She was in there and started laying this morning. The eggs are still standing up. I was So happy to see her. Thank you for your support.


Very Nice. High Five!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The ONLY time I would direct release is when installing a package. A queenless hive needs an introduction. Most "queenless" hives are not queenless anyway and have a virgin. That would be my guess, is that there is a virgin and that's why the queen flew off. But anyway I would do a candy cage release not a direct release to a queenless hive or one you are requeening and you made them queenless.

Next time a queen flies:
http://bushfarms.com/beesqueenflying.htm


----------



## oldiron56 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have had them fly away a few times too, mostly from trying to put them back after marking them ( I only mark the laying queens ). So the Queen has oriented to the box at some time. I have read on here when I first started that if she does fly away, to stand there and she will orient to you, and it works. I`ve had them come back and land on me. Only once I watched a queen fly away never to return. Where would she go ?...................Pete


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

oldiron56 said:


> Only once I watched a queen fly away never to return. Where would she go ?...................Pete


Once I had 2 new bought queens flew away and came back into the wrong hive that already had a 
laying queen in it. Then there are other queens that never came back after they fly away. So where
did they went? 
I think they go to LA LA LAND!
Do you know where is lal la land?


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

La La Land? South on the 101 from here. Home to Hollyweird, Disneyland, and other distractions. They have lots of pendejos, surfers, some nice people, even a few beekeepers, and a club called Backwards Beekeepers. A number of them speak with, like, a "Valley Girl" accent, ya' know, dude? The police are notorious. The Dodgers have been playing well this year, and the Angels had a ripping start, especially Mike Trout. Lots of smog, though, and too many Raiders fans and rappers, hence, the smog. Not much room for flowers, though. LA needs more flowers for the few bees they have.

Back to beekeeping. Sure glad to see a happy ending, Original Cookie! Thanks for the story, Chris! Good to see a beekeeper who tries to think like a bee, and post about it.


----------

